# 1 Rms = ? Watt



## DigitalPhreak

RMS is peak power. So if a manufacturer claims that something is 700watts RMS; they are saying that it can push that much wattage for a few seconds at a time. It cant hold that much power continuously. 700 watts RMS is probably more like 450 watts steady. That figure isnt science just an educated guess. Its just a way for manufacturers to claim a few more watts to boost sales.


----------



## Lando95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digitalphreak*
RMS is peak power. So if a manufacturer claims that something is 700watts RMS; they are saying that it can push that much wattage for a few seconds at a time. It cant hold that much power continuously. 700 watts RMS is probably more like 450 watts steady. That figure isnt science just an educated guess. Its just a way for manufacturers to claim a few more watts to boost sales.

Actually, it's the other way around. RMS stands for Root Mean Square, a mathematical formula to determine the amps continuous wattage. Peak power is, well peak power.


----------



## DigitalPhreak

This is what I was trying to get at. http://www.hifi-writer.com/he/misc/rmspower.htm The article pretty much states that you cant rely on "RMS wattage".


----------



## adas

no, Lando is right....RMS is the continuos power givin to speakiners, and then peak power or some call it PMPO is what u cant trust....unless its a crappy company trying to sell their products lol


----------



## DigitalPhreak

uh...did you read the article?


----------



## gamerule9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digitalphreak*
uh...did you read the article?

Lets say you have 70RMS Watts thats the minimum wattage used at any given time and your peak power say is 140 Watts max at any given time.


----------



## Silum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digitalphreak*
This is what I was trying to get at. http://www.hifi-writer.com/he/misc/rmspower.htm The article pretty much states that you cant rely on "RMS wattage".

RMS is the one thing you can rely on, most of the time anyway. I havnt read the article cause i havnt had time but ive had plenty of experience with in car audio, including my own 800watt 15" elemental designs setup which runs at 145db. RMS is root mean square, its preciesly that, in a perfect world it is the peak power over root 2, obviously not the case for a lot of manufacturers. Some amp brands (Legacy's one) claim as much as 2k or 3k watts for their sub amps yet they barely pull 100 rms, its because their lying, they wont even get that 2k for a split second, their duds that people waste their money on all the time.

If your looking at home audio, look for a decent brand then listen to how it sounds. Ignore copletelely any power ratings or response times, its useless, listen to it in the store or find a place where you can listen to it and make your choice from there. Check to see how well it performs (listen for distortion) at high volume if your interested in power, if not listen for fidelity, does it sound life like. These are the decisions that should reflect what kind of audio setup you want, wether it be a $100 decision or a $5000 decision.


----------



## 5291Crash

*Silum* is 100% right here

wattage don't mean 1/2 as much for home audio as it dose in car audio

Joe


----------



## --Filip--

Quote:

PMPO is what u cant trust
that just sounds funny, I read it kinda like 'you can't trust pimp-o'

but yeah, for a home system, listen that there is nice bass response, and very clear cymbals. And also that the midrange, like where guitar would be, is nice. You will almost NEVER push speakers to say 200W inside your house. Maybe the bass, but not the rest, or else your ears would start hearing with distortion.


----------

